# Electric vs Pellet



## f14tomcat5 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey all,

I'm another newbie to home smoking. I have an old Brinkman vertical smoker and am looking to upgrade, I just don't have to desire to tend a fire all day and night for great food. I have read a lot of reviews about the MES units and it looks like you either get a really good one or crap. I'm debating between electric and pellet. Anyone have some insight? If electric is the way to go, can anyone provide a model number they recommend?

Thanks in advance!

Clayton


----------



## goldmine1965 (Jun 27, 2017)

f14tomcat5 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm another newbie to home smoking. I have an old Brinkman vertical smoker and am looking to upgrade, I just don't have to desire to tend a fire all day and night for great food. I have read a lot of reviews about the MES units and it looks like you either get a really good one or crap. I'm debating between electric and pellet. Anyone have some insight? If electric is the way to go, can anyone provide a model number they recommend?
> 
> ...


Seems like most folks on here get a Masterbuilt electric smoker. Not sure of the model number. but I think the 40 inch Generation 2.5 is the one most feel is the best.  I have a 30 inch model, I believe the model number is 20070910. I also have a Green Mountain pellet smoker. With the electric smoker, you will still need to tend to it by adding chips every 30-45 minutes unless you use a Amazen pellet tray. Also, you will be limited to the size/amount of food you can put in the electric smoker. Probably won't be able to fit a full rack of ribs in it, though I have not tried it. With my pellet smoker, I can lay the full slab of ribs on the grates with no problem. Price difference is also going to be big. 30 inch MES is about $170, my pellet smoker was about $600.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jun 27, 2017)

I have had the MES 30 with the mailbox mod for a bit over a year and it has been pretty solid slight temp variation but I can deal with that. I'm passing that one on to my father. Last week I got an MES 40, model 20070311, gen 1. I've used the 40 twice and like it so far. A bit too soon to tell. I have been on the fence looking at the Rec Tec Mini. For now the electrics are working so I'll stay where I'm at I like them.


----------



## f14tomcat5 (Jun 27, 2017)

I would likke to be able to smoke anything from a pork butt to brisket to a turkey. Can you fit a turkey in a 40?


----------



## f14tomcat5 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the input everyone. Any input on the internal cooking area?


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jun 27, 2017)

f14tomcat5 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. Any input on the internal cooking area?


I don't have internal dimensions but to give you an idea here is a chicken I did in the 40. This in on the 2nd rack of 4 from the top. Quite a bit of space going on.
Have you tried a search for turkey in a mes40?


----------



## old sarge (Jun 27, 2017)

f14tomcat5 said:


> I would likke to be able to smoke anything from a pork butt to brisket to a turkey. Can you fit a turkey in a 40?


You should be able to get a turkey in the smoker.  It is all a matter of size of the bird. I know you are looking at the MES but I thought I would include a link to a video where a fellow did 6 turkeys  all at one time in a Smokin-it Model 4.  Admittedly this is way more expensive than the MES but it is good to see the results.  And Smokin-it does make smaller models at lower prices.  Really good smokers. Enjoy!


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jun 27, 2017)

f14tomcat5 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. Any input on the internal cooking area?















20170625_150450.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Jun 27, 2017





I don't know the internal dimensions but here is the chicken I just did in my new mes40. This was on the 2nd shelf of 4. Quite a bit of space. Hey looks like it needs,a room mate or three.


----------



## rickc1970 (Jul 1, 2017)

I have done four racks of ribs in me MES40 for a friends get together. They fit fine.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 1, 2017)

Having to do it all over again I would not do my MES 40.

I personally would look very closely the SmokinIt 3D.  I haven't done a ton of research but what I read about it's specs and what I occassionaly see about it is that it is fantastic and no issues when people speak about it.

I say all this because I have used the MES40 as it was and didn't like temp swings and inaccurate probes.

My smoking goals are:

Regular hot smokes including chicken (325F is good for getting edible or sometimes crispy chicken skin)
Cold smokes  - for stuff like Salmon Lox or cheese (no temp on and smoke piped in via AMNPS and Mailbox Mod)
Sausage and Bacon smokes (need temps that do not wildly swing to avoid melting fat, and need these dependable temps at 160-170F as well as smoke capability at those temps 
I want to do a lot of with my smoker and the MES or Bradley smokers (or lesser electric smokers) do not seem to be able to adequately support my needs.

So, I have rewired MES40's, added PID Controllers, and added Mailbox Mod plus AMNPS for smoke generation.  With the money spent I have come out no cheaper than if I would have purchased the SmokinIt 3D and I think the SmokinIt 3D would maybe have done everything I wanted.   I might have needed/wanted to use the AMNPS but that is one simple change.

In all I'm happy with what I have now, it is working great, BUT I had to greatly enhance my MES40 to meet *my* needs.

I hope this info helps you make the decision :)


----------

